
Virological assessment of German hospitalized patients with Covid-2019 - yread
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2196-x
======
yread
Much more infectious (1000 times more virii in throat swabs) much earlier
(peak before day 5 of infection) than SARS.

Different viral sequences for virus in throat vs virus in lungs.

Virus seems to replicate even in cells with low ACE-2 expression.

"no abrupt virus elimination at the time of seroconversion" \- are antibodies
not that effective?

